# Al-Ko suspension upgrades



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thinking about buying a new van, either a Carthago or Hymer. The options list from both include the uprated front springs, the Al-Ko ACS comfort front suspension strut and the Al-Ko ALC rear level controller system.

Has anyone had any of these fitted and do they make any difference.

Richard


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The front of my B544 was looking a bit low a few years ago and traversing the rumble strips before peages was very uncomfortable so I had Goldschmitt front springs fitted. Resulted in the motorhome standing 'level' and a much more comfortable ride.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

When I bought my Rapido the front was down quite a bit but then I had VB air suspension fitted so levelled up the height. But when I've looked at new vans they appear to be quite level, but I think nearly all the Hymers now come with the Comfort pack which includes the uprated front springs.

As the springs are around £400 to £500 and the uprated suspension strut which I assume includes a better spring, comes out at around £1200, it would appear to be be good value to get the complete strut especially as there is no weight penalty.

Richard


----------

